# GOT HOGs ????



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

These are a couple pics(time and date are wrong) of the hogs that are coming to my area of the club. After the bigger boar that I killed a couple of weeks ago,another one has moved in and brought with him(or the other way around) a bigger sow.

There are plenty of the great eatin' sized hogs also. For me it will be a 50-100 pounder or two on the next hunt. Got that boar at Oaks Meet Processing right now. Will come back to me in the form of breakfast sausage.

Good Huntin' --- SAWMAN


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

When can I come??????


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

TSpecks said:


> When can I come??????


I'll drive. 

Nice pigs.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah no kidding...those are really nice pigs...


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I really loved my "Hog Toy" feeder! You know you got "big units" when you arrive and have a hard time finding it as it is rolled fully out of the original area and if stuffed in some underbush while laden with 200# of corn:thumbsup:

Brent


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Soon as I get my smoker built, I might be wanting one of those. When we move to the house in Molino, They left a monster propane tank that is wanting to become a giant smoker / grill.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Barrel ??? What Barrel ???*

My 59gal roll barrel has been MIA several times. Anybody contemplating setting up one of these,take my word for it....It's all about the hardware. It's gotta be tough !! The clips,the snaps,the clevis bolts,the swivels,the hard point,the screw anchor,.....EVERYTHING. If not,you/they will find the weak point of your system PDQ. 

They have taken my barrel some 100yds through the pucker brush,thru the small planted pines,thru the water. Then when free,they beat it to death so everything in it is gone. I told a buddy of mine,"they even snorted out the smell". 

They work on it together. Several hogs on one side. Last time I filled the bbl half full just to see if they could move it. They did. ---- SAWMAN


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Saw, Since I was officially a "nuisance wildlife trapper", most of my spots were handled "as a service" so production was required. To minimize human scent, I would fill my barrel and leave it upright so I wouldn't even begin to approach close if it hadn't been over turned. 

I would love to have video of the hog and how it gets overturned with 200+ pounds of corn inside and an old pine stump on the top:blink:

They don't mess around! 

I was runnin' small live traps to reduce **** numbers as they were emptying my traps of bait... Came in one day to find a couple pigs in a trap and a **** trap was missing. I found it 50 yards or so off in the brush... CRUSHED to hell and the **** inside was dead from being choked out by the wire they caved in... the trap walls all around the ***** torso looked like the pigs had tried to "root" their way in to him... Hell of a scary way to die I bet!:thumbup:

Brent


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I have several new ones and many eating size hogs on the other side of the lease from Sawman.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

WOW, now I know why I can't find any pigs on Blackwater. They all packed up and ran to where the food is, corn.......
Sawman, it looks like you have 10 too many hogs there. And you too, FrankwT......
Mighty fine eating you have there. Thanks for the pics guys.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Five, yeah we got pork on the hoof! I used to trap in Tx but prefer hunting now so all you gotta do is be there when they are and take your pick! I am using my new to me Ruger 44 carbine auto loader with 240gr Hornady XTP hand loads, sure does a number on them!


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

I bet a mobile home anchor would hold those barrels in place pretty well, that and a chain.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

You are right about that the anchor is no problem, those work great....now a dog anchor will not. It seems the little tool belts they wear and some have fingers you know and they disassemble hooks, chains, snap swivels remove nuts off bolts and such. Barrels have been secure for awhile now but there was a learning curve that found the barrels 100yds away!


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I gave up on the "hardware" and went straight to knots on each end of 1,500#+ "mule tape" pulling strap material... Same stuff we use to tie up live hogs so we were confident in the strength.

Brent


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Brent, I guess why I use the hardware is to have a swivel at each end for a smoother and unknotted and wrapped cable when I go back out. We have never had a cable or chain break, and nothing breaking for awhile now, think we finally figured it out!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

FrankwT said:


> I am using my new to me Ruger 44 carbine auto loader with 240gr Hornady XTP hand loads, sure does a number on them!


I bet those Hornady's make "smoked bacon" outta 'em !!!!!! :yes: 
Out in the open like that, and all calm, makes easy pickings for a nice shot behind the ear. 
I've seen those barrels placed hanging from 2 trees with a cross member. Hogs can't knock it over like that. Just gotta have it high enough so they don't mess-up the auto feed wheel.
But sounds like you've got that problem licked with the cable.
Good Luck on the deer too.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

never seen a non eating size hog!

great pics


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

5-0, These are "hog toy" rolling feeders...
Just a barrel with lid and loads of 1/2, 9/16ths or so holes drilled all over it. I mean upwards of a hundred holes or more...

The hogs roll it around to sift out corn to eat off the ground.

My remark of them gettin' moved a far piece mirror sawman's because the hogs love them! The dang hogs can destroy any mechanical feeder given enuff time so may as well use these.

Brent


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Trial & Error*

Part of the trial and error process of finding what works for you,in your area,with the amount of hogs you got coming,is the size and the amount of holes that you put in your barrel. Remembering you can always put more but you can't take them back. We have found that we could tape them up. Especially the big barrels cuz you can get to the inside. Some of the smaller white barrels,you cannot. But even the duct tape that you put on the inside will eventually come off. We will use Gorilla Glue over the tape or some expanding foam,in our next "trial".

For us,we have found that only several holes will do. I believe that Frank has even gotten down to ONE that is about 1/2 inch. I have got down to 2 or 3 holes ONLY that are about 9/16ths. 

We also put some stuff besides corn in the barrels for the "extra" smell and that wont come out of the holes. This(IMO) gets the hogs irritated enough that they really do a number on the barrel. They hear stuff in there, and they can certainly smell stuff in there,but they can't get to it. 

Also IMO, you gotta have swivels. We use two. One up close to the barrel and one at the anchor point. If either of these swivels fail to work you will find your cable or chain in a real mess. It will be rolled up in a ball or twisted tightly around the anchor point. 

All this puts even more fun into the process of hunting the hogs in our area. We have also learned that when the hogs come,they come in fast and in sounders. Typically 5-8 with the bigger hogs not necessarily at the head of the group. In my area it is usually the piglets or shoats running with the larger hogs following. 

I am in an elevated ladder stand with camo 3D skirting wrapped around the bottom that is hung off the shooting rail. Using this system I have found that I can make slow,deliberate movements without being detected,even at 50yds. I also wear a ghille style parka. Remember also that a hogs head/neck/spine is designed to look down. They cannot look up very effectively. 

Good Year 'Round Huntin' To All --- SAWMAN


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

MAN!!! Yer torturing the poor buggers!!! And I LOVE IT!!!:thumbup:

One hole and 200 pounds of corn in the barrel??? He is gonna have one strong neck!!!:whistling:

My first was 20 or so 1/2 inch holes and I kept trying more and bigger holes. When I deploy one again, I will rethink the thing.
Brent


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Hogdogs, I have relented and have 3, 9/16 holes and 25lbs of corn, some dog food and gluten pellets. This after losing 60lbs of corn per night and it was costing too much. My lesson learned is I am not trying to feed and fatten but trickle the corn out just enough for them to come back every night. The advantage of a barrel like this is they stay in your area for hours, maybe all night, even napping between bouts with the barrels.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

hogdogs said:


> 5-0, These are "hog toy"
> Brent


Oh, I get it. He's getting 'em in shape for the olympics. lol 
I see said the blind man... And now I see how that keeps them coming back for more, and Frank is saving money on the feed. Good idea, Frank... :thumbsup:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

5-0 Gotta save where I can with this economy! Besides like I said I am not a farmer fattening them up, I just want to attract them to shoot'em!

It has been an adventure I am telling you, fun trying new things!


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Corn = Holy Crap !!!*

The corn prices were killing us so the hogs had to tighten their belt and cut back. They are still being kept around the area's OK, they just burn more calories to get the corn. Takes 'em longer also which ain't a bad thing. They ARE damn relentless though.

BTW....... corn was $8.49 for 40lbs at the Academy(P'cola)today. They are also switching their displays into the deer season "mode". Wal-Fart started that last week. --- SAWMAN


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

> Oh, I get it. He's getting 'em in shape for the olympics. lol


I bet if one of these hogs would rather "gun" then "run", they would be well prepared to take on my dogs too!!!:thumbup:

Brent


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

All I want to know is when, where, and how can I get in on hunting some hogs. I have been wanting to hunt some hogs forever, and have never gotten the chance. My land is right near Dixie Landing AL, so as of right now, the out of state license fee is keeping me from hunting anything up there.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

hogdogs said:


> I bet if one of these hogs would rather "gun" then "run", they would be well prepared to take on my dogs too!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Brent


Oh yeah, I bet. I'd love to take my pups there and train 'em on those hogs. My 7 mo. female would do good for a catch dog, and my 10 mo. male would do good being a bayer. I don't see the "catch" in him, unlike the female. She's just downright mean. She grabs the male by the ears and drag him down all the time. lol


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Hmmmmmm ???*

Cola boy, do ou need a Ala. license to hunt hogs on your own property in Ala ??? Are you a resident of Fla. ?? --- SAWMAN


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

FrankwT said:


> 5-0 Gotta save where I can with this economy! Besides like I said I am not a farmer fattening them up, I just want to attract them to shoot'em!
> 
> It has been an adventure I am telling you, fun trying new things!


Yup, and I believe you've got it down pretty good. I wouldn't mind swapping 3 or 4 bags of corn for a 1 day hog hunt.:thumbup:
Or, I could swap you a day at our private rifle/pistol range in Milton, not fancy anymore. Idiot hoodlum neighborhood kids came and tore down the shooting house, tables, and target frames. They do it everytime we redo it. I'm gonna catch 'em 1 day though. 
Anyway, g/l, and have fun..


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

5-0, why can't people leave other peoples stuff alone? damn vandals and thieves!

Our problem right now is that the hogs are nocturnal over at my part of the lease. Seems the rain has them all messed up, changing trails due to flooding, swamp areas flooding all the patterns have changed. We just can't count on them being anywhere to plan a hunt and it is a long way out with gas as high as it is...maybe after it dries up some we can pattern them better


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

SAWMAN said:


> Cola boy, do ou need a Ala. license to hunt hogs on your own property in Ala ??? Are you a resident of Fla. ?? --- SAWMAN


Yes, I am a full time resident of Pensacola FL, and from what I understand, you do need a license to hunt anywhere/anything in AL if you live out of state:confused1:. But, maybe I am wrong, I hope I am wrong, cause if I am wrong, OOOH BOOOOOY!!!! Plus there are some poachers on my land that I need to get rid of, so weekly trips to the prop would help that out too.

Just checked site and non-resident land owners must purchase appropriate out of state game license....:thumbdown:

http://www.outdooralabama.com/licenses/WFFLicenseApps/landowner.pdf


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't know Frank, just some idiot teenagers with obvious derelict parents who think their child does no wrong. But the cost of building the shooting house, (kinda looked like a 10x10 gazebo), plus the other, wasn't cheap by no means. 
We thought about re-doing it again, but they've destroyed it twice already. Thought about cameras, but they'd find them. So, I'd have to practically sit on it until they come. 
Anyway, I'm going to try BlkWtr 1 more time, and call it quits on the hogs until EAFB opens back.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Frank and Saw, you guys are in the thick of swine! Looking forward to getting up with ya'll again and checking out your new stomping grounds. They finally cleared out the entire property, just haven't had time to do any hunting since March.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Clay and to think you could have had a lease here and slaying the hogs! You must be busy at school and kids, Summer time is a busy time...fish any??


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Wishin'*

Wish you and Andy would have gotten into this club. Close for you. Pay your dues and Andy could have hunted with you as much as he wanted.

We got a few guys that will kill a hog or two now but could have used some more dedicated hog hunters like me and Frank. Ya'll seemed to really be into it. That is what our club needs. --- SAWMAN


----------



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

Do you guys know of any public land with decent boar on it? I can not afford a hunting club so for now it is public or an invite on private land.

I heard the Perdido WMA and portion of Blackwater had some.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

neohornet said:


> Do you guys know of any public land with decent boar on it? I can not afford a hunting club so for now it is public or an invite on private land.
> 
> I heard the Perdido WMA and portion of Blackwater had some.



Perdido and Yellow River WMA have plenty of pigs. Blackwater has a bunch closer to the rivers and creeks and the Hutton Unit (right above 90 about 5 miles east of 87) has a bunch. Hutton and Blackwater are open throughout the summer one the 1st and 3rd weekends of the month to hog hunt. Day or night. Still, stalk or dog. All you need is WMA stamp and license.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

neohornet said:


> Do you guys know of any public land with decent boar on it? I can not afford a hunting club so for now it is public or an invite on private land.
> 
> I heard the Perdido WMA and portion of Blackwater had some.


LOL now that is funny, they all do! Eglin/Escambia River, the ones you mentioned...but you cannot go out there 1 time and hope to find one. You do know on public land there are seasons they are not open all year like private land?

The big boars are elusive, you need to scout for sign, track the movements and then during the day the big ones are holed up in the thickest stuff. I figure it takes a week of scouting and tracking to even have a chance on public land. You may want to try an outfitter or a fenced hunt if all you want is the chance to take a big one.


----------



## mrmojo2136 (Feb 16, 2008)

Wirelessly posted



SAWMAN said:


> Wish you and Andy would have gotten into this club. Close for you. Pay your dues and Andy could have hunted with you as much as he wanted.
> 
> We got a few guys that will kill a hog or two now but could have used some more dedicated hog hunters like me and Frank. Ya\\\'ll seemed to really be into it.
> That is what our club needs. --- SAWMAN





I tried to talk my wife Pam (mrsmojo) into getting into the club. She really thought hard about it, especially after we talked to Frank in Destin!! But, the boss decided that now wasn\'t a good time to get into any club because we have a few important ends to tie up. She is new to hunting in a club and being from 
Indiana, she has always had access to family land. I was a little disappointed myself, but clay and I are motivated and starting to get things ready for this next 
hunting season. I\'m sure you guys will be hearing from us on here or otherwise!!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

It is always something and we do have to keep the boss happy, there is always next year! Miss seeing you guys!


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah, work has been nuts, a lot of things going on at the school that have prevented me from getting out there lately, but with teachers/students coming back soon, I will need the hunting-therapy! I am meeting Andy up at our place this afternoon and will put the barrels out, thinking on the edge of the swamp due to all the rain, tired of floating barrels. I have been fishing some, a little after work and on the weekends. A LOT of crabbing and shrimping, been able to catch more than I need with my cast net off my dock, tons of shrimp a few weeks ago and last night I pulled 8 GIANT crabs out of my pot, with only a 24 hour soak. Anyway, miss ya'll too and let me know about coming for a visit to your lease. Bill, are you using the Beowulf on those suckers or ???


----------



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

FrankwT said:


> LOL now that is funny, they all do! Eglin/Escambia River, the ones you mentioned...but you cannot go out there 1 time and hope to find one. You do know on public land there are seasons they are not open all year like private land?
> 
> The big boars are elusive, you need to scout for sign, track the movements and then during the day the big ones are holed up in the thickest stuff. I figure it takes a week of scouting and tracking to even have a chance on public land. You may want to try an outfitter or a fenced hunt if all you want is the chance to take a big one.


Yeah I know.:thumbup:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Neo, sorry I thought it was someone else that wrote your original post or I would have been less LOL...Sorry Man!

CLAY/Andy, I need a processor, I heard there was on in Freeport on 20, can you help me out w a name? Skinned quartered and on ice delivered to them...I can come back 20 all the way to Bluewater from the lease and drop off or take the next day or 2 after a kill...Thanks


----------



## mrmojo2136 (Feb 16, 2008)

Wirelessly posted



FrankwT said:


> Neo, sorry I thought it was someone else that wrote your original post or I would have been less LOL...Sorry Man!
> 
> CLAY/Andy, I need a processor, I heard there was on in Freeport on 20, can you help me out w a name? Skinned quartered and on ice delivered to them...I can come back 20 all the way to Bluewater from the lease and drop off or take the next day or 2 after a kill...Thanks


Im not aware of one but I'll look into it.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Frank, 

I posted on here last season and asked the same thing, closest place I found was Deer Shack in Panama City. I don't know of any in Freeport, but I'll ask around. I'll let ya know what I find


----------

